# any one heard of router called



## alfy part timer (May 21, 2009)

i just bought a power pro plunge router anyone no anything about it?looking for a web site, for parts like template guides, collet any info would be really helpful i bought it in b&q store.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Welcome Elfy, Sorry that i cannot help. It is possible that others from your area can help.I am not sure, but am guessing that the collars may fit into an adapter or one could be made so our collars might fit. I can welcome you here, hope you find a wealth of information to use.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Elfy and welcome to the router forum. Sorry pal I cannot help you but others will be along that can.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Just type in B&Q Power plus, router.You will come up with the Screwfix page and all the comments you need.


----------

